# Rear Slide Fix!!!!!!



## BIGDODGE

hi ok i have been reading on this site a ton of people having problems with there rails inside the trailer braking. im the type that when i make something i do it overkill or dont do it I dont like fixing things twice. So here is the solution go to your logal hardware store buy enoung lenght of the C chanel for overhead doors







and also so steel hangers that work with them NOT the crappy plastic stuff thats used in the trailer, also you will need havier steel angle peaces that are screwed to the slide (there very weak I bent them by hand) then go home take the front trim of the slide remove and distroy the angle iron cut the new on drill extra holes higher up, cut and install the new rails and hangers and wala it aint coming dowwn and apart anymore. i was in my trailer today noticed the one rail cracking so im gona do this soon I will post pics. Im a body and fabracator by trade I build everything by hand more fun that way Ill keep checking this post and will awnser as soon as posible good luck


----------



## camping479

The reson they are such lightweight track is they aren't meant to carry any weight. The track is there to keep the slide straight as it goes in and out. If you adjust the factory installed slides so that when the slide is in there is very little pressure on them they won't crack or bend. I did that with ours several years ago and haven't had any problems.


----------



## MBrady

when you say adjust slides what do you mean? How do you do this?


----------



## camping479

Sorry, I need to get my terms straight. What I mean to say is adjust the height of the trolleys that ride in the ceiling track. By adjusting them up it puts less pressure on the track. Here's a link to a photo of the ceiling track and the trolley. Using a thin wrench you can adjust the height.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v454/hesters479/ceilingtrack2.jpg

Mike


----------



## BIGDODGE

the reason for making it stronger is they use lightwaight stuff thats is cheap the slideout is pretty heavy the new rails wont add alot weight at all. when you are driving down rougher roads gravel and crappy highways things tend to move and you are relaying on the rear outside clamps to hold the slide out straight. the rails cant take that there cheap thats why they break. I know they have to be ajusted but its for EXTRA suport we all put things on that bed when driving.


----------



## Tangooutback

A simple 2x4 support on the bottom of the bed while it is in closed position would take the weight off those two rails. It also allows you to sleep on the bed while it is in closed position.


----------



## CamperAndy

Tangooutback said:


> A simple 2x4 support on the bottom of the bed while it is in closed position would take the weight off those two rails. It also allows you to sleep on the bed while it is in closed position.


x2 This method is a better solution. Cleaner and easier to do. There are several different versions on here for adjustable rear slide supports.


----------



## MBrady

Thanks for the picture. I wasn't aware that there was an ajustment. One side in my trailer appears to be carrying more weight. Will try a slight adjustment. Thanks again


----------



## ftwildernessguy

My philosophy - if it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## BIGDODGE

haha i like that mine is if it ain't broke your not trying hard enough


----------



## Dave_CDN

Our rear slide AGAIN dropped off the over head track!!! Dealer is supposed to look at it next week







, hopefully we will be camping next weekend.

Same thing as last year, we were driving home from camping for 5 days stopped to check things and the rear slide locking bars looked oddly bulged, went inside and sure enough off the tracks again. The only thing that saved us was the support we had placed under the bunk was holding it up.

Wish us luck contacted Keystone to inquire about warranty support since it less then a year since last repair. I am now firmly convinced this is a design flaw, too much download load is being placed on that light weight aluminum tracking system locked in place with a plastic clip.


----------



## muttbike

Dave_CDN said:


> Our rear slide AGAIN dropped off the over head track!!! Dealer is supposed to look at it next week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , hopefully we will be camping next weekend.
> 
> Same thing as last year, we were driving home from camping for 5 days stopped to check things and the rear slide locking bars looked oddly bulged, went inside and sure enough off the tracks again. The only thing that saved us was the support we had placed under the bunk was holding it up.
> 
> Wish us luck contacted Keystone to inquire about warranty support since it less then a year since last repair. I am now firmly convinced this is a design flaw, too much download load is being placed on that light weight aluminum tracking system locked in place with a plastic clip.


I'd like to know if there is any "bulge" in your rear slide corners. I went to look a new ones on the lot and they are flat as a board. My drivers side corner bulges out about a quarter of an inch. I had it in for repairs, and they said this was normal. Bending metal is not normal in my view.

Keystone is shipping me new tracking. It'll be interesting to see if it's the same ole same ole, or something more robust. I had asked if there was a fix for those of use who bought the defective year units, but I did not get a reply in the email to that particular question. I'm going to call back in a couple of weeks to see if I can get an answer.

Sorry for the hijack.

JR


----------



## Dave_CDN

muttbike said:


> Our rear slide AGAIN dropped off the over head track!!! Dealer is supposed to look at it next week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , hopefully we will be camping next weekend.
> 
> Same thing as last year, we were driving home from camping for 5 days stopped to check things and the rear slide locking bars looked oddly bulged, went inside and sure enough off the tracks again. The only thing that saved us was the support we had placed under the bunk was holding it up.
> 
> Wish us luck contacted Keystone to inquire about warranty support since it less then a year since last repair. I am now firmly convinced this is a design flaw, too much download load is being placed on that light weight aluminum tracking system locked in place with a plastic clip.


I'd like to know if there is any "bulge" in your rear slide corners. I went to look a new ones on the lot and they are flat as a board. My drivers side corner bulges out about a quarter of an inch. I had it in for repairs, and they said this was normal. Bending metal is not normal in my view.

Keystone is shipping me new tracking. It'll be interesting to see if it's the same ole same ole, or something more robust. I had asked if there was a fix for those of use who bought the defective year units, but I did not get a reply in the email to that particular question. I'm going to call back in a couple of weeks to see if I can get an answer.

Sorry for the hijack.

JR
[/quote]

The over head tracking they replaced last year was exactly the same with one exception, is was about 4 inches longer. The failure this time did not result in the over head tracks coming down, I think the carriages that travel in the rails are ruined this time.

Once I got the rear slide back up in the rails and support the "bulge" was gone, I measured it in relationship to the side and back and of trailer and no issue.

We asked a similar question regarding a more permanent fix, since it appears ours was not an isolated incident. The lady on the phone did not really answer, she just said the dealer will repair it and if it is a recurrence of the previous issue they "*may*" offer warranty coverage since officially our warranty expired 06/2010.

Good luck with your repair lets us know how it goes.


----------

